# How do I inflate a low salt water filled tire



## jgln (Jul 6, 2009)

The rear tires of my JD 950 are filled with salt water and I think they will need some inflation soon. How do I do this?


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

You should be able to rotate the tires until the valve stem is on the top and then pump away. 

As a side note I hope they put the salt water in inner tubes or the rims will rust out. If you suspect a leak you should probably check for damage soon. Then refill with a non corrosive tire filler like RimGuard or washer fluid.


----------



## jgln (Jul 6, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chrpmaster _
> *You should be able to rotate the tires until the valve stem is on the top and then pump away.
> 
> As a side note I hope they put the salt water in inner tubes or the rims will rust out. If you suspect a leak you should probably check for damage soon. Then refill with a non corrosive tire filler like RimGuard or washer fluid. *


Pump away with what? Air or more salt water and how?


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Air....


----------

